# LED strip project help



## gt58 (Nov 15, 2014)

whatsup all. new to forum trying to find some help. I have a 1M led strip that I would like to turn on automatically whenever i open my closet door. I was wondering if there was some spring loaded switch that completed the circuit when the button was not pressed in (if it were closed). im thinking the button would be hidden and whenever i opened my closet the led strip would turn on. is there even a switch like this that isnt too expensive?

thanks!!


----------



## CoveAxe (Nov 15, 2014)

Could you provide more information? What kind of light is it? Is it running on 120V?

The general answer is yes, there are lots of accessories and switches that do what you are asking, but I can't recommend anything without knowing more detail.


----------



## gt58 (Nov 15, 2014)

its a basic 12 volt led strip.


----------



## CoveAxe (Nov 16, 2014)

You're still being sparse with information, but based on what you're saying, something like this should work well and requires a minimum of wiring and setup. I use something similar for my closet.

You could also use a Reed switch that is really close to the door and then put a magnet on the door to actuate it. Or if you insist on a limit switch, this should work OK too.


----------



## gt58 (Nov 18, 2014)

sorry if what im explaining is not coming across easily. this is my first project of the kind. this https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...ntelligent-pir-motion-sensor-switch/969/2371/ looks like a good option but i was wondering where i could get the 12 volt power supply to plug into the sensor for cheap. also will i be able to cut the sensors 12 volt out and find 2 wires that i could solder up to my led strip. or is there some kind of adapter that does 12v female to 2 wires coming out?

thank you for your help.


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 18, 2014)

Look for older alarm system reed switches. The come in 3 types. Normally Open (n.o.), Normally Closed (n.c.) and some come with both options (n.c./n.o.). 
They have screw terminals and mounting holes for the switch and magnet. 
I installed a set like this in my wife's closet about 2 yrs ago, works like a charm.


----------



## mds82 (Nov 18, 2014)

If you have AC power in the closet then you can plug in a AC to 12vdc converter. From there you can install a switch like this on the door: http://www.radioshack.com/spdt-switch-with-3-4-roller-lever/2750017.html#sz=60&start=37 I dont know how that one operates, but when the door is open the switch would need to be open, and then when you close the door on the switch it would break the circuit and the power strip would turn off. This is what i did and i bought a very simple switch at Radio Shack . Make sense?


----------



## CoveAxe (Nov 18, 2014)

> i was wondering where i could get the 12 volt power supply to plug into the sensor for cheap



 You mean these?



> also will i be able to cut the sensors 12 volt out and find 2 wires that i could solder up to my led strip. or is there some kind of adapter that does 12v female to 2 wires coming out?



You should be able to, but again, without more details, it's difficult to say for sure.


----------



## gt58 (Nov 20, 2014)

i actually went with a spdt switch 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130733035531
i figure it will probably take 2 weeks to get here from china. i rummaged through my house and found a 12 volt power supply. its reading out at 12.2 volts so i think that will be okay for the led strip. I'll probably buy some 18 or 20 gauge copper ofc wire to hook it all up.


----------

